# Limitar V e I para led 5W



## davinski (May 31, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aqui y hace ya 20 años estudie electronica pero cosas de la vida que termine en otro oficio....

Bueno el tema es que tengo unos led´s de 5W que necesitan para su correcto funcionamiento 6,5V y 0,75A he rebuscado en la red y en viejos libros y lo unico que se me ocurre es utilizar un LM317K, adjunto el circuito para que me digais si es correcto o no, tambien os agradeceria que me ayudarais con los calculos ya que no recuardo como se usan las unidades en las formulas......
Las que encontre para los calculos son estas...

*Vs = 1,2 v (1 + R1\R2) + 50microA * R2* Los 1,2V es la V minima a la salida y los 50microA salen de polarizar la referencia interna del integrado en el Comun.

*R2 = 1,25\5mA = 240 oh* Por lo visto son necesarios 5mA por R2

*Is = 1,2\R3*

No se si todo lo que he puesto aqui es una barbaridad.....
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## elaficionado (May 31, 2010)

Hola.
Para los LEDs lo mejor es una fuente de corriente constante.

Cuántos LEDs vas a usar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 31, 2010)

_davinski, ¿qué fuente de alimentación piensas usar....?_

Ya vi, 12V/4A.

El voltaje no es necesario regularlo, lo único que tienes que tener en cuenta es la limitación de la corriente en cada LED. Y eso se puede hacer simplemente con resistencias.


----------



## jreyes (May 31, 2010)

Hola !

Me sumo a la pregunta de elaficionado.

Viendo el diagrama que subiste creo que no es buena idea  usar los diodos en paralelo ya que la disipación en los reguladores sería bastante grande ( más de 4W por cada uno) lo que finalmente termina eliminando una de las ventajas de los LEDs (el consumo energético).


Adiosín...!


----------



## Franco_80 (May 31, 2010)

Como dice hammer face, lo que necesitás es limitar la corriente, con una resistencia en serie es suficiente.

El valor de la resistencia la calculás con ley de ohm.

R=(Vcc-Vd)/Id
Vd e Id son la tensión y corriente del diodo respectivamente.
saludos


----------



## davinski (May 31, 2010)

Hola y gracias por las respuestas,

El tema es que segun las caracteristicas el led funciona con 6,5V y 0,75A, lo de poner los circuitos en paralelo era para poder controlar la V y la I en cada led y como el lm317 soporta hasta 1,5A pense que era la mejor opcion ya que yo solo necesito 0,75A por led, para alimentar el circuito habia pensado en un transformador de 12V 4A que es lo que tengo a mano y me da suficiente corriente como para alimentar 5 led de 5W cada uno.
De todas formas ya os digo que hacia tiempo que no tocaba electronica....a si que si me dais alguna idea para poder conectar 5 Lde´s con las caracteristicas que os digo os lo agradeceria.
Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 31, 2010)

¿Dónde encontraste las características de los LEDs?


----------



## Franco_80 (May 31, 2010)

Pero podés colocar cada diodo con su resistencia limitadora en paralelo con los demás.
Si querés variar la intensidad de la luz podés colocarle un pote en cada rama.


----------



## davinski (May 31, 2010)

Hammer Facer, me las proporciono el vendedor.
Franco_80, ¿que seria poner una resistencia en serie con cada led y todos en paralelo? (adjunto esquema)
¿como calculo para hayan 6,5V y 0,75A en cada led?


Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 31, 2010)

Bueno, si dices que la caìda de tensiòn de cada LED es de 6.5V cuando la corriente que lo atraviesa es de .75A, entonces el càlculo es bastante simple (incluso sale en la Wikipedia):

R=(Vcc-6.5)/.75

El valor R en ohms corresponde al valor de cada resistencia puesta en serie con cada LED.


----------



## Franco_80 (May 31, 2010)

Claro, exactamente igual al esquema, y el valor de las R es como dice Hammer, que es la misma formula q puse mas arriba.


----------



## jreyes (May 31, 2010)

Creo que es un desperdicio de energía (y harto calor que se va a generar).

Suponiendo que el autor del hilo va a usar un trafo de 12V (ac). La salida rectificada va a estar cerca de los 14. Sólo la caída de tensión en las resistencias va a ser alta:

Si por cada LED circula 0.75A, la suma es de 3A.
La diferencia de voltaje entre la fuente y los LEDs  se refleja como potencia disipada en forma de calor por las resistencias y es igual a la corriente total por la diferencia de voltaje entre los LEDs y la fuente: 3A* (12-6,5)V = 3A*5,5V = 16,5W. Esto no considera la pérdida en el regulador (que debería rondar los 9W a plena carga)

Para solucionar el problema lo ideal sería usar un trafo con salida de 6 ó 7  (ac) y ahí rectificar y usar algún regulador de voltaje como fuente de corriente.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (May 31, 2010)

Hola.

Si dices que tu fuente es de 12V 4A.

Cuando rectifiques y filtres tendrás 16Vcc aprox., que con la carga bajará el voltaje.
Haz tus cálculos con 16Vcc.
Rled = (16V-6.5V) / 0.75 = 12 ohm  

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (May 31, 2010)

A los que dijeron resistencia, les pregunto: ¿Calcularon la potencia de la resistencia?
Por el lado del LM317 vas bastante bien, tendrías que leerte el datasheet. En el mejor de los casos te come 3v, ponele 3.25v y ya es la mitad de la potencia que consume el LED: Vas a tener que disiparla.
Aprovechando que dispones de alterna, podes fácilmente multiplicar la tensión y poner el LM317 (si uno solo) y los 5 LEDs en serie. Es lo mas eficiente que te puedo ofrecer del lado lineal.
Ahora lo ideal y mi recomendación es pasarte al lado obscuro: Exigile un regulador conmutado al que te vendió los LEDs.


----------



## cireem (May 31, 2010)

cuantos leds tenes? para calcular la resist total....


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya que eres de la vieja escuela, te va a gustar este regulador de corriente transistorizado que consume solo 0,85v a diferencia de los 3v del LM317.
Además tenemos:
Multiplicador 2x, poco pero 3x ya es mucho, con 15v 2A anda de maravilla, con suerte tu transformador tira mas de 12VAC, ya veremos...
Puente Schottky 3A, caro pero me ahorra 1v que lo necesito. Con el trafo de 15 VAC un puente común de 2.5A es suficiente.
Q2 va montado sobre generoso disipador.
Los LEDs son como dijiste: 750mA 6,5v

Lo primero que tenes que hacer es medir la tensión de tu transformador en vacío (0A), con ese dato y sabiendo que el tipo que lo calculo para 12v a 4A, la tensión a 1,5A sale interpolando.
De última si la tensión no da, van a titilar a 100hz.
Aumentar la capacidad del filtro a 3300µF suma otro voltio pero se pone en riesgo el puente. Al proteger el puente con una resistencia limitadora en serie perdemos mas tensión de la que ganamos.


----------



## eL1ct (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola:

Como dijo "elaficionado" al principio; para los LED es mas apropiado    limitar la corriente, si los datos de tus LED son correctos, al    aplicarle 750mA la caida de tension de anodo a catodo sera de 6,5V.

Yo  etoy con "Nilfred":





> A los que dijeron resistencia, les  pregunto: ¿Calcularon la potencia de  la resistencia?
> Por el lado del LM317 vas bastante bien, tendrías que leerte el   datasheet. En el mejor de los casos te come 3v, ponele 3.25v y ya es la   mitad de la potencia que consume el LED: Vas a tener que disiparla.
> Aprovechando que dispones de alterna, podes fácilmente multiplicar la   tensión y poner el LM317 (si uno solo) y los 5 LEDs en serie. Es lo mas   eficiente que te puedo ofrecer del lado lineal.
> Ahora lo ideal y mi recomendación es pasarte al lado obscuro: Exigile un   regulador conmutado al que te vendió los LEDs.



Ademas,  el circuito que propone despues esta bien, aunque creo yo, que no tiene  suficiente tension para alimentar cinco LED's en serie...

Te paso  Un circuito que pensaba usar para un LED de alta potencia que compre,  todavia no lo he probado, pero puede que te sirva: el circuito de la  derecha arriba es el control del LED, y el de la derecha abajo es un  ejemplo de una fuente de corriente sencilla (que necesitaras parael  circuito que esta al noreste), el resto es del datasheet del citcuito  integrado... 

Datasheet:  http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXrvvwt.pdf
O  elije el que quieras:  http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/M/C/3/4/MC34063A.shtml

Por  cierto, si tu vas a usar el circuito para conectar 5 en serie, puedes  aplicar el control que te he propuesto (despues de ajustarlo a tus  medidas), con el circuito integrado en modo "step-up" en vez de  "step-down" (que es el que yo tengo); y asi conseguir en la salida, la  tension que necesitan los diodos sin tener que comprar otro  transformador...creo que puede ser una buena opcion...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Ya que eres de la vieja escuela, te va a gustar este regulador de corriente transistorizado que consume solo 0,85v a diferencia de los 3v del LM317.........



!! Al fin ¡¡, Alguien se jugó con algo más que una resistencia en serie o un LM317 como regulador de corriente.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2010)

No me dan ganas de leer todo pero 2 cosas:
-Leds en paralelo NO, ya se explico en muchos temas el "por que?"... todos tienen diferencias en su tension y la corriente se distribuye en forma desigual.
-Si tenes varios leds tenes que tratar de hacer series que se aproximen lo mas que se pueda a la tension de la fuente, por ejemplo si tenes 12V haces series de 3 leds con su respectiva resistencia...

Yo se que con los de alta potencia cambia el tema, he armado algunos convertidores buck con control de corriente pero no se si lo vas a poder armar  deberias referescar un poco tus conocimientos.En todo caso te hago algun esquema y lo subo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> !! Al fin ¡¡, Alguien se jugó con algo más que una resistencia en serie o un LM317 como regulador de corriente.


Y no es la primera vez.
En el regulador de corriente: Si R2 se conecta al colector de Q1, como nos muestra *eL1ct*, se come 1,5v. Como estoy muy corto de tensión preferí conectarlo a masa, lo cual en este caso tiene un costo de 27mA, pero solo me come 0,85v.
Tambien puede ser que en los LEDs a 750mA caigan 6,4v y vengan otros 0,5v a mi favor.
¿Porque demorará tanto en medir la tensión en vacío de su trafo? ¿Se habrá electrocutado? ¿Alguien sabe como inferir esa tensión sin tener calcular todo el trafo?

Otra cosa que nos muestra *eL1ct* es una manera muy ingeniosa de engañar al pin de FEEDBACK para que acepte una muestra de corriente en vez de una de tensión.
Lo voy a intentar con el LM2577, pero mas simple: 2 resistencias de 3,3Ω en paralelo (1,65Ω) me dan los 1,23v que quiere el FEEDBACK a 745mA a cambio de 1W. Me parece buen negocio.
Después sigo los pasos de *eL1ct* para ahorrarme ese W.


----------



## davinski (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,
Siento el retraso pero he tenido trabajo........
a ver la tension en vacio del transformador es de 12,98V.
Por lo voy entendiendo lo que tenemos que mantener estable es la I sobre cada led...la verdad es que me tengo poner muy al dia.
Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 1, 2010)

Ay, no llego, calculo que a 1,5A va a tirar 12.6vAC.
Me queda en la galera: Rectificación sincrónica, Q1 de germanio y el regulador de 0,35v. Igual no llego.
Faltaría probar si el LED salvador se conforma con menos de 6,5v.
Haz la prueba sin los Schottky y con 4 LEDs. Te sale baratito, es simple y en una de esas ya te gusta como queda con 4 LEDs.
De todas formas voy a eliminar los Schottky del grafico. ¿Preferis que elimine 1 LED o suba la tensión a 15 VAC? Es para que quede para la posteridad.


----------



## davinski (Jun 1, 2010)

Gracias Nilfred,

A mi se me lo dejas en 4 led´s tambien me vale.....
Sois unos maquinas por aqui, ahora me toca comprenderlo todo al 100%.
Un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/*AND8109*-*D*.PDF

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Te dejo mí versión en castellano. Pero mejor consulta la versión original


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2010)

Aca tenes algo como para ir viendo


----------



## davinski (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola de nuevo a todos,

Al final monte el circuito de Nilfred, pero se me iluminan muy poco y al desconectar la alimentacion dan un flas de mucha luz.
La V en cada led es de 3,45V y la I no llega ni a 1mA, la V a salida del puente rectificador es de 15,4V ¿que puedo hacer? he repasado el circuito y creo tenerlo bien montado......

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 17, 2010)

Mas sencillo es usar un lm317 con una resistencia... con eso ya podes armar una fuente de corriente constante, no te olvides del disipador...


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 17, 2010)

davinski dijo:


> la V a salida del puente rectificador es de 15,4V


No te está andando el duplicador, fijate que hay una unión entre los 2 capacitores y el puente.
Si la unión esta echa, entonces se quemó un diodo o te vendieron un puente quemado.
Son 1 pico de 20A de 6ms de duración durante el arranque, luego solo 6A 3ms cada 20ms. Hasta el 1N4001 aguanta todo eso.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola.

Sí te da un circuito con LEDs en paralelo y una resistencia, no vale, ya que los LEDs no deben conectarse en paralelo.
Sólo que cada LED (o LEDs en serie) con su respectiva resistencia limitadora, se puede conectar en paralelo.
Recuerda que los LEDs son diodos y no focos o bombillas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cibermicro (May 12, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Bueno, si dices que la caìda de tensiòn de cada LED es de 6.5V cuando la corriente que lo atraviesa es de .75A, entonces el càlculo es bastante simple (incluso sale en la Wikipedia):
> 
> R=(Vcc-6.5)/.75
> 
> El valor R en ohms corresponde al valor de cada resistencia puesta en serie con cada LED.


Hola yo estoy aprendiendo a calcular una resistencia para un LED de 5W de potencia, me ha costado encontrar el data sheet, pero he averiguado que este led tiene una tensión de 6,5V y 700mah de corriente, la fuente en la que lo probé daba unos 11v con 300mah, por lo que hice funconar el LED a unos 2W de potencia solamente.  De todas forma los haré funcionar cuando consiga una fuente con mas corriente unos 700mah a sus 5W de potencia aproximados, pero de todas formas quiero ponerle una resistencia limitadora, ya que miucha corriente puede fundir el LED, y es lo que quiero aprender bien a calcular, cuantos omhs de la resistencia y cuanta potencia de disipación de la misma.

Saludos


----------



## marcelo2112 (May 13, 2011)

Siempre pasa lo mismo, tenemos un LED de %90 de eficiencia y perdemos todo lo ganado en la fuente.
Lo ideal seria conectarlos en serie y aproximarse a la tension de la fuente lo mas que se pueda, sino hacer una fuente con las caracteristicas del led.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 13, 2011)

Hola cibermicro

Vamos tomando los datos que tienes:
Tu LED:
P=5W, Vf=6.5V, If=700mAmp.

La Fuente:
11V. @ 300mAmp.

Si calculamos la potencia del LED así: P=Vf*If nos da un resultado diferente al que tienes:
6.5*0.7=4.55W. pero digamos que casi es igual.

Ahora, para calcular la resistencia que se conecta en serie con el LED sería:
(Vcc – Vf)/If=R.
Vcc es el valor del voltaje que estas aplicando al circuito serie Resistencia-LED.
Vf es la caída de voltaje en el LED cuando por él circula una corriente de 700mAmp.
If es la corriente máxima que podemos aplicar al LED sin quemarlo.
Espero que hayas tomado bien el valor de estos parámetros.

La potencia que disipa la resistencia R recién calculada es:
V^2/R=P ó  I^2*R=P. 
En éste caso es mejor utilizar la segunda formula pues la I es la misma en todo el circuito.
Para utilizar la primer formula sería necesario calcular el voltaje que cae en R cuando por ella circula una corriente I.
Siguiendo: I^2*R=P
(0.7*0.7) = (0.49*R) = P En Watts. Estos Watts serían disipados por R pero se calentaría. Para que no lo haga normalmente se calcula 4 veces mas el valor de P así: (P*4).

La Fuente:
Esta fuente cuando mucho puede proporcionar 300mAmp. Así que si conectaste tu LED directamente a ella solo circulará por el LED 300mAmp.
Habría que analizar las curvas características de tu LED, en las hojas de datos, para descubrir que Vf. Hay en el LED cuando por él circula una corriente de 300mAmp.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fernandoae (May 13, 2011)

Eso es lo ideal, mejor todavia es implementar una fuente buck con control de corriente, yo mas atràs subí un pdf con varios esquemas. Pero obviamente no todos lo saben hacer, se puede recurrir a un lm317 que a pesar de no ser tan eficiente mantiene estable la corriente del led, y por ultimo la resistencia... que no es tan bueno porque segun la temperatura del led varia un poco la corriente...
Ah @cibermicro no es lo mismo mA que mA/h, los mA/h te indican la capacidad de una bateria por ejemplo, mientras que los mA es el consumo instanteneo del led.

Te explico como calcular la resistencia, lo primero que tenés que hacer es conocer la tensión que "cae" en el led, la tensión de la fuente (pila, bateria, trafo, etc) con la que lo vas a alimentar y la corriente que queres que circule por el led.
Una vez que ya sabés eso se calcula con ley de Ohm (que si te vas a meter en la Electronica es algo que debes conocer )

El valor de la resistencia para un led se calcula asi: * 
(tension de la fuente - tension del led) / corriente deseada*

Y la potencia de la resistencia simplemente es *corriente al cuadrado por la resistencia*.



> La Fuente:
> Esta fuente cuando mucho  puede proporcionar 300mAmp. Así que si conectaste tu LED directamente a  ella solo circulará por el LED 300mAmp.



NOOO, si conecta el led directamente.. o bien se quema el led o bien se quema el trafo. Es logica pura


----------



## cibermicro (May 13, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Habría que analizar las curvas características de tu LED, en las hojas de datos, para descubrir que Vf. Hay en el LED cuando por él circula una corriente de 300mAmp.a sus ordenes



El otro día lo probé con esta fuente de 11V @ 300mA y sin resistencia limitadora, por eso deduje que lo hice funcionar a unos 2W solamente, en ese momento medí con tester unos 6,4v aprox, por lo que fácil fue decir que V*I (6,4v*0.3a=1.92w). Ahora al querer hacerlo funcionar a sus 5W, debía tener una fuente constante con mas corriente, a los menos unos 700mA (digo mA y no mAh gracias por corregirme fernandoae) y una resistencia limitadora para el LED y no quemarlo en el intento.
Para la fuente constante de 11V @ 700mA y el LED de 5W 6,4V 700mA, cacule hasta que aprendí de la siguiente forma:
11-6,4= 4,6/0.7= 6,5ohms

La potencia del disipadora la calculé al cuadrado así;
0.7*0.7= 0.49*6,5= 3,185w


> MrCarlos dice:
> (0.7*0.7) = (0.49*R) = P En Watts. Estos Watts serían disipados por R pero se calentaría. Para que no lo haga normalmente se calcula 4 veces mas el valor de P así: (P*4).


sería entonces 0.7*0.7= 0.49*6,5= 3,185w*4=7,185w

Por último se me ha presentado la siguiente incognita, ya que solo tenía la fuente de 11V @ 300mA para probarlo, y la otra fuente que tengo la que me podría servir para hacer funcionar el LED a 5w 6,4v 700mA, es de 11-12V @ 900mA, pero solo necesito 700mA de corriente, por lo que he empezado a estudiar el tema de como cambiar o limitar mas corriente para que lleguen solo 700mA al led y no de golpe los 900mA de la fuente, debería agregar otra resistencia o aumentar la resistencia actualmente asignada de 6,5ohm 7,1w (7,1w según MrCarlo), pero debo aprender la formula con este nuevo dato *900mA* desde la fuente en vez de 700mA

Gracias por su valiosa colaboración  fernandoae y MrCarlo


----------



## MrCarlos (May 14, 2011)

Hola cibermicro

El circuito, una vez calculada la resistencia funcionará tal cual se dijo sin importar que la fuente pueda suministrar muchísima más corriente. No así si se altera el voltaje subiéndolo o bajándolo.

La formula simple para calcular la R es: V/I=R.
Analiza detenidamente esta formula..... Como que dice: Quiero encontrar una Rx por la cual circule una corriente Ix cuando le aplique un voltaje Vx.
Nota que la corriente que puede suministrar la fuente de alimentación no interviene en esta formula. En cambio el voltaje sí interviene ya que si alteras el valor de la V en la formula la corriente que circula por la R tambien se alteraría...
Esto lo podemos comprobar así: V/R=I, Si V y R Permanecen constantes I permanecerá constante. Sin importar que la fuente que suministra la corriente I pueda dar mucha más. El circuito ya está calculado para que con ese Vx aplicado a esa Rx circule la corriente Ix. 

En pocas palabras: Por el circuito fluirá la corriente que se había calculado mientras no se alteren los valores de Vx o Rx con los cuales se calculó Ix.

Y claro: la fuente debe poder suministrar la corriente que requerimos; Si no tiene esa capacidad en corriente entonces su voltaje bajará. 
Haz un experimento con tu fuente de 11V @ 300mAmp. Pídele, por medio de una R, más de 300mAmp. Y mide el voltaje. Notarás que este baja a menos de 11V. pues se le está pidiendo más corriente de la que puede proporcionar. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cibermicro (May 17, 2011)

Hola hoy hice el siguiente experimento con el Led de 5W
conecte el Led de la siguiente forma:
12,7V900ma+º-----tester en Amper----resistor 12Ω-------Led 6.4V 700ma-------º12V-

muy brillante el led, pero se calienta bastante la resistencia (marrón-rojo-negro-dorado) por lo que hice funcionar tan solo unos segundos, el tester indica un consumo de 467ma con 13,1v , el led está montado en un disipador de calor aluminio. 

A ver que les parece a usted muchachos.

Una duda el color dorado del resistor o resistencia cuanta tolerancia representa?

Saludos 

Otra prueba:
12,7V900ma+º----tester en Amper----resistor 4,7Ω---resistor4,7Ω----Led 6.4V 700ma----º12V-

Medí 580ma con 2 resistencias en serie, eso es porque baje de 12Ω a 9Ω eso aumento el consumo de corriente, el voltaje fue de 13V, pero tengo las dudas aun de que si el voltage aun sigue siendo mas alto que la capacidad del Led 6,4v según data sheet.  Pero ahora pensando mediré de otra forma el voltaje, después de la resistencia y no antes de la resistencia, a ver que si da alguna diferencia, posteo resultado.

Una tercera prueba a continuación;

12,7V900ma+º----resistor 4,7Ω---resistor4,7Ω---tester en amper----Led 6.4V 700ma----º12V-

Ahora esta el tester ubicado despues de las 2 resistencias en serie de 4,7Ω c/u, por lo que medí unos 554ma, con un voltaje de 7,3v, con respecto al voltaje que llega al Led es tolerable con lo que tengo entendido según el data sheet Led 5w 6,4v-700mah.

Lo de la resistencia que aun se calientan bastante, debe ser porque el color dorado debe indicar 5% de tolerancia o debería usar otro tipo de resistencia, ayer compre varias resistencias de potencias distintas, las que use ahora eran las normales con código de colores y otras son de diseño distinto son como rectangulares de color blanco y sin código de color, pero si están impresos en el de la siguiente forma; 5w 4R7 J, por lo que entiendo que deben ser de 5watt de potencia por 4,7Ω.

Saludos espero sus comentarios


----------



## elaficionado (May 17, 2011)

Hola.

Prueba esto tal vez te sirve.



Chao.
elaficionado.
El regulador necesita un pequeño disipador.


----------



## cibermicro (May 18, 2011)

Hola les dejo unas capturas del experimento led de que e estado añadiendo a este post o tema;

La resistencia es de 5w 6R8J, mas las pinzas de color rojo eso le sumo hasta unos 9Ω aprox. como pueden ver la luz muy brillante, el led consume unos 717mA, la resistencia de todas formas se calienta, pero no se cuanto es lo que debe soportar en temperatura la resistencia, el led montado en un disipador de aluminio disipa muy bien el calor, solo se entibia el Led, lo que ven sobre el led es un enfoque el cual dirige la luz hacia arriba, ya que es aun mas brillante sin el.

Saludos...


----------



## Repequetepein (Jun 11, 2018)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro asi que pido disculpas de antemano por errores u omisiones. Les consulto, quiero hacer una lampara LED de 100W. Tengo LEDs high power estrella de 3W c/u y me gustaria fabricar el Driver o fuente de corriente constante (700ma) para abaratar costos ya que en Argentina son carisimos.
Que me recomiendan???
Gracias y saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 11, 2018

Hay algun regulador que pueda usar para esa corriente y potencia??

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 11, 2018

serian aprox 30 LEDs de 3w


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

Y con que tensión los alimentarías ?


----------

